# Has anyone been to Kusadasi, Turkey?



## guest (12 May 2004)

I'm travelling to Kusadasi in July and was wondering what it was like - i.e. food, places to see, safety etc.  We are staying in the Palmin Hotel.  Any info. appreciated.


----------



## sueellen (13 May 2004)

There are quite a no. of reviews under search-turkey-kudasai-palmin hotel.


----------



## Maceface (13 May 2004)

I was there a few years ago and I do have some gripes about it - mainly the people.
Most are really nice, but there are so many slim balls. Even the visa guy in the airport wanted a kiss from my girlfriend before he would give her a visa.
The airport was full of the porters who expected a few quid for carrying your bags about a hundred meters.

I guess it is like anywhere else though, but it never gave me a good impression of Turkish people.

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (13 May 2004)

Kusadasi itself is a bit of a kip to be honest. It was bad enough years ago but has deteriorated even further in the past decade or so. It IS handy for some of the trips out to sites of historical interest though. It used to be a lot nicer down Bodrum way and further south (Antalya etc.) but I haven't been there in a while now.


----------

